# NEW to Fertility Friends, got 1st fertility/gyn appointment on Tuesday!



## MissCorleone

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but wondered if I could get some advice   

I' 29 and have been diagnosed hypothyroidism for past year, I take 50mg levothyroxine everyday.  Had trouble conceiving so told Doc, had blood tests in Jan, results showed low Progesterone.  Blood test was on day 21, but my periods have never been regular, so maybe test day was wrong time?  But Doc said not ovulating at all and referred me. 

I have my 1st Gyn/Infertility appointment on Tues (8th Feb) and wondered what happens?  Will I be examined or just asked questions?  I plan to take a list of my period dates for the past year...also, does my boyfriend need to come with me?

Any pointers greatly appreciated!   

Congrats to anyone who's managed to conceive and I'm with u to those who haven't!


----------



## flowersinthewindow

Hi  MissCorleone

You have come to the right place for support, advice and people who know what you are going through to provide a listening ear. Sounds like a good idea to take your list of period dates. Also, I would be pretty sure you should go as a couple. On my first appointment at our local gyn clinic I went by myself as the letter was addressed only to me and i didn't know any different. But as fertility and ttc is a shared journey and there can be issues with one or both of you, you should attend as a couple. The consultant asked where my husband was!

On my very first appointment I was asked about my menstrual cycle, how long ttc, any previous pregnancies, any health probs. I was also examined and given a swab for chlamydia. Then referred for more tests which it seems pretty much everyone has to have on nhs :HIV, HepC ,Hormones and a test where dye is put into your cervix to show your tubes-(this last one was not as scary as it sounded to me and was an interesting and painless procedure for me).

This may not be the same for you as everyone is different and I expect different clinics are different. The reason I was referred was for known male factor. There will be many more fertilityfriends on here with better advice I'm sure.

e
My advice would be to take a pen and paper to write down any answers they give as I find it can be hard to take on board information in appointments. Also, take your time, breath slowly and ask questions. 

Wishing you all the best for your appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## MissCorleone

Hello Flowersinthewindow!

Thanks for your reply  

I'm not sure if its relevant, but its an nhs appointment, not private.  But yeah, my letter was just for me and being as my bf has a different Doc I thought I should go alone?  I've told him he has to come with me now though, on your say so, lol...thank u  

Oooh I don't like the sound of the dye...although it's all worth it if it means they find out what's wrong asap.

Thanks for your comment, I'll post what happens on Tue  

xx


----------



## Ceri.

Welcome to FF MissCorleone 

I hope your appointment went well?

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## MissCorleone

So...had my appointment yesterday!

Nurse ran through my history, she was grateful I'd taken dates of my periods  

She asked me various questions and took some swabs and blood tests.  She reckons I've got polycystic ovaries, which means I may have to start on Clomid in a months time...with which I'm told there's a 10% chance of twins if I do conceive! lol, that was a bit scary  

If the drugs don't work, then she said I may need an operation to clear my ovaries...which sounds worrying, I'm not too keen on the idea of that either (I'm a wimp I know)

Anyway, thought I'd let you know how I got on being as you were both kind enough to reply  

Thanks very much and I'll post an update once I know what's going to happen  

xx


----------



## Ceri.

MissCorleone said:


> I'll post an update once I know what's going to happen
> 
> xx


Please do, any questions, just ask x


----------



## LauraLLL

Hiya, I'm new here, too.

I'm also starting out on my fertility journey - so far my DH and I have had two GP appointments (blood tests), DH has had semen analysis and we've had one appointment at the Fertility Clinic, where I had an internal, weight/height, blood pressure, etc.

I'm due to have my HSG in a couple of weeks (which I'm very scared about  )

I have really mixed feelings about the start of my fertility journey - relief and hope that this is the start of us becoming parents, and also sadness, worry and fear and a feeling of 'why us?'
I'm sure most people in our situation feel the same.

Keep us up-to-date with your appointments, etc and I will do the same?

It's great and comforting to no longer feel alone   .

Laura xxxx


----------



## LauraLLL

Oh, I have to add: After my first blood test, Doc said I wasn't ovulating and I was absolutely devastated. 
However, I had a feeling that the dates were wrong, and as I'd been using pee sticks every other month, I knew that I _had_ been ovulating.
Sure enough, my second blood test showed that I WAS ovulating. 
Docs/dates can be wrong xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissCorleone

Hi LauraLLL,

We're the same age then!    I sometimes feel I'm too young to be moaning about my situation when there are lots of older women worse off, so I'm glad you're here  

I did try those ovulation stick for around 6 months last year, not once did they test positive...I hoped they were a faulty batch, so Doc telling me I'm not ovulating I can believe.  My own GP was bothered about my low progesterone, but the nurse at my appointment said what concerns her more are the FSH and some other results.  I'm just waiting to hear back from her now...waiting is the worst part I'm sure you'll agree!    
Then bf will have to have some tests run too, 'bout time too I reckon! lol  

Good luck with ur HSG, post to this same thread when it's done?  I'll know where to find it then, lol

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Yeah, I noticed we were the same age, MissC!   

Of course, I'll post back here and let you know how the HSG goes. Eek!

Yes, I totally agree - waiting is the worst part. Hang on in there  .

Let me know how you're getting on.

Thanks, Mandy - I hate smears, too and I had a colposcopy a few years back and was crying and almost fainted - total wimp! My hubby will have to carry me out of there!

Great hearing from you both (sorry if I've hijacked your topic, MissC  ) 

Laura xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissCorleone

Hi all,

I received a letter today from the hospital, says my next appointment is in June.  I've been expecting a letter but the nurse I saw said she was going to write to me to let me know what happened with bloods and she'd maybe send me a prescription for Clomid.  Nothing except the appointment....does that mean I won't hear anything until June?

So I've got to wait 4 months without doing anything constructive?!  Seems an awful waste of time!!

Sorry if I seem a bit whingy, I know lots of people have to wait an age...it's just soooo annoying!

Can anyone tell me how their appointments worked out, eg what happened at each one?  My first one was Tue 8th Feb.

Thanks a lot...oh and LauraLLL, of course you're not hijacking! lol  

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Oh MissC, that's an awful long time to wait.  

I don't have any advice, as I'm very new to all of this too. I would phone your surgery, since the nurse did say that she'd write to you. You are entitled to find out the results of your blood tests. Could you phone up and make an appointment to discuss your bloods and Clomid? (Not sure if you saw the nurse at your GP surgery)?

You don't seem whingy - I would be very upset and angry if this happened to me.

As for appointments, I had an initial GP appointment where we discussed the fact that we'd been ttc for ages. Then I had another appointment at my GP surgery where I had my blood taken. 
Meanwhile my DH gave two sperm samples.
I arranged another appointment for another blood test, as they thought that I wasn't ovulating (I was). 
Then we were referred to the Infertility Clinic at Edinburgh's New Royal Hospital.
We've had one appointment there, where I had an internal examination ( ), DH had his 'bits n bobs' checked, we both had blood pressure, height and weight checked.
Then DH had a blood test.
We also discussed the SA results in more detail.

I was then given an appointment for my HSG, and DH was sent home with 2 pots for more SA.

Not sure if that's any help.

Hope you're ok,

Laura x


----------



## MissCorleone

I know  

I told my GP in November that we'd been trying for a long time, she referred me to gyn/fertilty specialist...so my appointment on the 8th was at the Infertilty clinic at the hospital.  The nurse checked down below and swabbed and did bloods, bf hasn't had any tests yet.  
So she said she'd write to me...so I'm a bit confused they just sent me another appointment  

I think I'll try and contact the nurse after another 2 weeks, as she did say it'd be within the next month.  I'm just no good at waiting! lol

So how are things with you?


x


----------



## MissCorleone

Hi LauraLL (and others   )

I thought I'd update  

I recieived my letters and copies of letter the Fertility nurse had sent my Doctor.  Unfortunately the surgery didn't feel the need to do anything about it, so I booked an appointment and told my Doc everything.  She apologised and issued my prescription for Clomid, I started taking it Wednesday, 2 a day, so far no ill effects, fingers crossed  

Question is...should I do some ovulation tests, that way I know I'm def in with a pregnancy chance this month...or shall I wait for my day 21 blood test results to see if it's working?

Anywayyyyy, how are things with everyone?


x


----------



## LauraLLL

Hiya  

Ooh, it's good that you're getting somewhere now. That's ridiculous about the surgery, but so good that your doctor listened to you and that you're now moving forwards.

How are you getting on with Clomid? 

I'm pretty clueless about it, so don't have any advise re ovulation tests. I've given up with them.

I've had my HSG. Urgh. Got our next appointment to discuss DH's SA, etc in a couple of weeks.

Lots of love, luck and baby dust   xxxxxx


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi MissCorleone,

I've just read your thread and wanted to offer some advice re. ovulation tests.  You said that you have suspected PCOS so I thought I would let you know that women who do have it do NOT respond accurately to ovulation tests. Apparently its all to do with the hormone levels. It usually states on the box that the tests are not recommended for women with PCOS. I don't want you to waste your money as you wouldn't get an accurate result anyway. Hope this has been helpful and I wish you all the success as you go on your IF journey. 

Best Wishes. 

Kerry.


----------



## MissCorleone

Hi  

Yeh, my Doc is a nice woman actually  
The Clomid was fine, haven't felt a thing tbh...and after reading all the side effects, I did expect a few! lol

Was ur HSG okay??  

And thanks for the baby dust...sendin some your way too  

Kerrylouise, thanks for your input, I won't bother with the ovulation tests then  

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

HSG was URGH!!!!!!  

And results weren't ideal either    We're now on the waiting list for IVF.

Glad you're not having any side effects.


----------



## MissCorleone

Awww, sorry to hear that, fingers crossed things will go smoothly (and speedily for you)  

I got it wrong about the side effects of Clomid!  Lol, after the 2nd cycle, I've got terrible hot flushes and night sweats, also ovarian pain (so hopefully I'm finally ovulating).  Also feel quite nauseous...and I never get sick    

So 2 more months of this, meanwhile I have next fertility appointment 16th June, so let's see what they say about blood test results etc.

How are you getting on then LauraLLL?  You feeling ok?


----------



## LauraLLL

Oh, good luck for the 16th  

Sorry to hear about your Clomid side-effects. That sounds horrible, you poor thing.

Meh, I'm ok. Had period pains, so it looks like another baby-less month.   Just getting on with things xxx


----------



## MissCorleone

Thank you  

Ooh, another much worse side effect...horrendous weight gain!  I've put on about half a stone in 2 months  ...and they say being overweight effects fertility, its a no-win situation   

Yep, know how u feel


----------



## MissCorleone

Hi ladies, 

Thought I'd update as I had another appointment last Thursday.

Well firstly my Doctors Surgery hadn't sent my blood test results through to the Hospital!  Typical!
But the Nurse rang and they faxed them through...good news is the Clomid is working  
She said it's real good, but it's my last month of Clomid in July (had 4 months) 

Scary thing for me is she's put me down for a Lap&Dye, which would be a max 4 month wait...hoping to get pregnant so I don't have to have that...idea of some sort of Op makes me nervous, but if it has to be done then so be it.  Got my pre-op end of July and b/f has got to provide a sample by then too.

How is everyone?  hope you're all okay


----------



## Kittykamakaze

Hi peeps! I'm new here and struggling too. I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist Thursday. I'm hopeful for good news but also worried for bad news. Have any of y'all not had a period in a year and gotten it back somehow? I'm also fighting with hypothyroidism and I'm hoping they will run test for other hormone imbalances. I'm nervous about what to expect in the appointment... Any feedback you guys can give me would be very much appreciated.


----------

